# parker fibre tip refills



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

i have a parker fibre tip pen. i think parker gave up making refills many, many years ago. i tend to put fountain pen ink in the only refills i have. does anyone know of any compatible refills for this pen?


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

no_self_control said:


> i have a parker fibre tip pen. i think parker gave up making refills many, many years ago. i tend to put fountain pen ink in the only refills i have. does anyone know of any compatible refills for this pen?


Wow. You're really dating yourself NSC ;-)! I remember purchasing one of those Parker pens back in '67 or '68 when I was in high school--must have been the first or second year of their existance. The "fibre" was a rather scratchy, plastic-like tip versus the felt tip that Papermate had around that same timeframe. Am I remembering it right? Anyway, I think I still have the pen, minus, of course, the refills. I also think the pen came with a plastic collar of some sort that you could place around the end of a standard Parker ballpoint refill for use with the same pen.

I'm sorry I couldn't answer your specific question, but I sure did enjoy the trip down memory lane.

Thanks,
heb


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm not sure mine had a plastic collar but i regret to say you're in the right ball park age wise!!!



heb said:


> Wow. You're really dating yourself NSC ;-)! I also think the pen came with a plastic collar of some sort that you could place around the end of a standard Parker ballpoint refill for use with the same pen.


----------

